# Wer ist die Heißeste DSF-Nac(k)ht Moderatorin



## neman64 (8 Okt. 2009)

Biggi Bardot



Cheyenne Lacroix


----------



## Stefan24100 (8 Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wer ist die Hießeste DSF-Nac(k)ht Moderatorin*

Cheyenne Lacroix


----------



## General (8 Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wer ist die Hießeste DSF-Nac(k)ht Moderatorin*

Gucke zwar solche Sendungen nicht, aber vom Bild her sage ich mal Cheyenne Lacroix


----------



## marcopolo6 (4 Jan. 2010)

*AW: Wer ist die Hießeste DSF-Nac(k)ht Moderatorin*

ganz klar cheyenne


----------



## mordor (10 Jan. 2010)

Also eindeutig Biggi


----------



## tottoa (10 Jan. 2010)

Yvonne dupont war auch ganz heisst,wo sie noch blank zog!!!


----------



## bika (10 Jan. 2010)

Beide sind super. Es ist schwer für eine abzustimmen.




neman64 schrieb:


> Biggi Bardot
> 
> 
> 
> Cheyenne Lacroix


----------



## Vanir92 (17 Jan. 2010)

eindeutig biggi


----------



## SEK20 (17 Jan. 2010)

Jürgen


----------



## old_greek (17 Jan. 2010)

Find ich beide nicht den Hammer aber wenn dann Biggi Bardot


----------



## LordKraven (20 Jan. 2010)

ganz klar Biggi


----------



## joman (23 Jan. 2010)

cheyenne


----------



## Volli (24 Jan. 2010)

Biggi, obwohl?..


----------



## PitBull85 (1 März 2010)

ch sage biggi finde ihre tatoos klasse


----------



## Volker Lehrmann (2 Apr. 2010)

Eindeutig Cheyenne. Hab so lange im Internet nach ihr gesucht. Jetzt hab ich sie hier entdeckt.


----------



## Jeaaa (3 Apr. 2010)

hoot ;D


----------



## Airbourne (23 Mai 2010)

Ninja Wagner


----------



## begoodtonite (23 Mai 2010)

ich fand angel star auch ganz geil


----------



## joho1234 (30 Mai 2010)

Die Biggi is net schlecht


----------



## dengelsche (12 Juni 2010)

Wenn ich zwischen den beiden wählen muss, dann nehm ich Cheyenne.
Aber eigentlich finde ich Ninja Wagner (Ninschi) am geilsten.

Ninschi forever


----------



## punkerali (16 Jan. 2011)

chayenne lacroix, biggi bardot, ninja wagner, lydya pirreli und jana bach

meine TOP 5


----------



## la_vela (4 Apr. 2011)

Biggi ist ja scharf, steh aber nicht so auf aufgeblasene Brüste. Früher hat sie Pornos gedreht und da war es eindeutig weniger. Bei Cheyenne sieht es dagegen ziemlich natürlich aus


----------



## Weltenbummler (5 Apr. 2011)

Biggi.


----------



## Quick Nick (6 Apr. 2011)

Cheyenne


----------



## Punisher (6 Apr. 2011)

Was ist denn DSF?


----------



## neman64 (6 Apr. 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> Was ist denn DSF?



Vorher hat es DSF ( Deutsches Sport Fernsehn ) geheißen, Jetzt heißt es Sport 1


----------



## tgms177 (5 Juni 2011)

cheyenne definitiv


----------



## sidney vicious (2 Aug. 2011)

Finde beide sehr gut, aber Cheyenne einen Tick besser.


----------



## hiljad (16 Aug. 2011)

cheyenne!


----------



## jtopsie (18 Aug. 2011)

Eindeutig Biggi bardot


----------



## Max100 (19 Aug. 2011)

Cheyenne Lacroix:thumbup:


----------



## Spezi30 (19 Aug. 2011)

es fehlt noch die Alternative "beide nix"


----------



## bond85 (21 Sep. 2012)

all of them


----------



## skatemaster (12 Apr. 2013)

biggie ist die geilste


----------



## Weisichnicht (2 Nov. 2013)

Ganz klar - Biggi Bardot - geiler Hintern !!!!


----------

